# Network unavailable message



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone else been getting network unavailable messages when browsing the menus today?

Myself and a few people on the Virgin forum seem to be getting messages about the Virgin network being unavailable, discovery bar disappears and then within a matter of 30 seconds or so the message clears and everything returns to normal.

With a few other people reporting the same I'm guessing something isn't quite right with the main network.

I have also noticed some HD channels freezing on Live


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Yes I got this this morning. When I tried to watch a recorded programme it wouldn't let me. I tried again and it worked.


----------



## Anthony40 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, I have also had this occur throughout the day.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

kmusgrave said:


> Yes I got this this morning. When I tried to watch a recorded programme it wouldn't let me. I tried again and it worked.


Same here.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nothing today.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Nothing today.


So why bother posting?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

judging by the number of comments it does seem that it's a general network issue rather than local network / Tivo box issues.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> So why bother posting?


Sorry. Didn't realise I needed permission 

Or, perhaps I just thought that knowing someone in this area didn't have the same issue might help with diagnostics.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Or maybe you weren't using your Tivo at the exact time of the problem


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No time-frame was mentioned other than "today" and, as I use my Tivo *every* day then chances are good that, had there been a problem, I would have encountered it.

So do stop trying to be difficult


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes, was getting it a few times yesterday. Not tried today.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I wonder if it is anything to do with them switching on the adverts, that I am now starting to get, in the discovery bar. They do seem to work differently to the other "program links" particularly with them linking to youtube.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Saw this tonight for the first time, trying to watch a particular recording. Other recordings were OK, as was live TV. Fault cleared in minutes.


----------

